
The Curious Case of Vincent Briatore - benryon
https://exploits.run/uncovering-a-scam/
======
superhuzza
Spoiler alert, shocked that the guy returned the $400

------
piaste
Impressive. You really think someone would do that? Just go on the internet
and run scams?

